# When was the last time you 'needed' your partner sexually?



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

And I mean 'needed' him or her in the sense that you just had to have them. Not on an emotional level (at least not dominantly) but rather on a physical level, where you couldn't wait to pound them through the mattress/floor/car/whatever.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Pretty much everyday.

Almost 29 years and that man turns me on with just a touch.

Too bad health, disease and other factors have affected our sex life so much--I mourn and miss it everyday.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Pretty much everyday.
> 
> Almost 29 years and that man turns me on with just a touch.
> 
> Too bad health, disease and other factors have affected our sex life so much--*I mourn and miss it everyday*.


Does that mean you don't have sex anymore at all?

If so, think back to when you were having 'regular sex'. How often then did your husband make you 'need' him on a physical level?

Also, if your sex life is gone now for those reasons, I'm truly, trult sorry to hear that. I hope you have found a great way to cope with that.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I was that way last Saturday night. I told my wife all day long that I had a major hard-on for her, and that I couldn't wait to give her a really good "pounding" that night.

She was tired by bedtime, but I think she had been anticipating it as much as I had, and she came out of the bathroom after her bath wearing just her black fishnet thigh-highs. She asked me to lick her clit, and after several minutes of that, she spun around and we had the absolute best "69" ever (I normally don't get off too much on that because neither of us are able to focus on the other). I really do enjoy the "intimacy" of "69", though.

She doesn't normally like me to cum in her mouth (a rare treat for me when she does), but she told me the next day that in retrospect, she really wished I had. I told her the next time she feels that way, she needs to pull her lips off of my c*ck for a few seconds, and tell me what she wants!

We went on to have one of our more memorable sexual experiences in recent memory. So I'm thinking that by expressing my intense "need" for her throughout the day, I was able to create a significant sense of desire and sexual tension in her.


----------



## notsocool (Jul 4, 2010)

We have sex most days, but despite that I have a day maybe once a week or fortnight where a sense of desperation sets in and I can't wait to get home, or for him to get home so we can start something. I can get cranky waiting and can't focus on anything else, just have to have him asap.
I'm not usually moody, but was feeling picky and moody the other day. H says 'what's wrong with you' ...we had been busy with other people all day and it occurred to me my mood was because I desperately needed him to **** me. After that, mood was great 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, lets see...it was Sunday night. We were really busy over the weekend at a conference and I just had to have her. Turns out, we waited until Monday morning...but it was AWESOME!!! I love morning sex!!!


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Last night. 
Last Thursday night, my wife and I had a long talk about what I perceive as some shortcomings in our sex life. On Friday, we left to spend the weekend out of state at a relative's house. We were unable to be intimate during this time due to the non-private sleeping arrangements. On Saturday morning, she indicated to me that she "got" my point that I was trying to make on Thursday and that she had a couple of specific actions that she was going to take to help remedy my requests. When we got home last night, I was ready to rock and roll. At bed time, she came out of the bathroom wearing a black, lacy half cup bra and red lacy low cut boy shorts. Definitely not her normal attire. Let's just say that my bed was hanging on for its life. WOW, what a night.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

been awhile, i am actually more atrracted to other women now (visually only)


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Monday morning, yesterday. We both had the day off work (holiday here) and he managed to revv my engine up to about a million rpm's, like he does every other morning we get to sleep in together.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Sunday but he had to leave town. So I'm on idle until Thursday or Friday.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Sunday afternoon after being gone for 2 days with my mom and her family for my gramma's memorial. I couldn't wait for her to leave after dropping me off. It was on. lol. He was ready too. It was like we were 16.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

kingsfan said:


> And I mean 'needed' him or her in the sense that you just had to have them. Not on an emotional level (at least not dominantly) but rather on a physical level, where you couldn't wait to pound them through the mattress/floor/car/whatever.


I felt that way just this morning.. but it was AFTER we got going (so it probably doesn't count).....if one means just feeling this way BEFORE we even touch each other, it was probably a while ago on a vacation we took to a little Bed & Breakfast -after restraining ourselves for like 4 days before we left.

We have too much sex to accually "feel" this way before we touch... but when we start touching each other, THIS comes over us....and yeah, we love to re-visit that near every day.

But there was a time....I felt like THIS every single day for 8 full months 3 yrs ago, it didn't matter how much sex I got, I wanted MORE of it, I wanted it aggressive & it was a physical thing. I know I had some kind or hormonal spike ! It was a crazy time. A bit of a curse even....we joked alot about his giving me my "FIX".


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I thought about that today, actually.
But I have to wait til tomorrow. lol.
It's okay, I have an active imagination, let it brew.
This happens every once in a while, maybe every 6 days I would guess, or when I pay attention to it and give it my time. It doesn't ever disappear, it's always still there when I take that thought off the shelf. I thought everyone felt that way about their partner. Like you just want to consume them. It's so wrong! People should be way more respectful than that. I don't tell him about this. Only every once in a while. :-o He might get it in his head that there's some kind of power imbalance involved. So mostly I keep it to myself. I just laugh or raise an eyebrow.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

We just spend five nights in my in-law's home. I tried to entice my husband to no avail; he was uncomfortable with making love in the same house he grew up in. 

I ached for my husband for these past few nights and tonight we finally had sex; we are spending a night in hotel before we drive the rest of the way home.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

In a HD guy but there are certain days when it feels like my skin is crawling and I have this animal magnetism towards my wife. Just her scent and feel of her soft skin drives me nuts.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I want him all the time. I need to be touched. My time of the month is the worst. A good long week. 

I think the last time I didn't want to want him, was about a month ago. We had a huge fight. 

Still wanted and needed him. I can't recall a time when I "needed" him, because it's constant.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Well I 'want' him all day every day but the last time time I 'needed' him was last weekend...

We spent the day together. We pruned some fruit trees and extended one of the chicken runs. We worked together and he kept brushing up against me. Working over me, under me, around me... it was nice. I knew he was 'playing with me'.

By mid afternoon i was walking funny and very much looking forward to going to bedtime.

(In summer we will often 'disappear' into our woodlot/trees for some adult playtime while working together outside...winter isn't so tempting.)

Bl**dy teenage kids that want to stay up late....


----------



## questionme2 (Dec 23, 2008)

Have you who responded to this .. ALWAYS felt this way about your partner? I used to be this way, but it's gone... For a number of reasons. But I wonder what the common thread is.. In relationships like this...

QUOTE=waiwera;969463]Well I 'want' him all day every day but the last time time I 'needed' him was last weekend...

We spent the day together. We pruned some fruit trees and extended one of the chicken runs. We worked together and he kept brushing up against me. Working over me, under me, around me... it was nice. I knew he was 'playing with me'.

By mid afternoon i was walking funny and very much looking forward to going to bedtime.

(In summer we will often 'disappear' into our woodlot/trees for some adult playtime while working together outside...winter isn't so tempting.)

Bl**dy teenage kids that want to stay up late....[/QUOTE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## explode (Sep 4, 2011)

This makes me want to cry. Once before we were married I wanted to really bad, but we didn't because we weren't married yet and were both very religious. I have felt aroused since then but never like that night ever again. And now nothing at all for him. Now his touch does the opposite of arousing me. I wish I had what you guys have. I'd like to experience that once in my life.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

questionme2 said:


> Have you who responded to this .. ALWAYS felt this way about your partner? I used to be this way, but it's gone... For a number of reasons. But I wonder what the common thread is.. In relationships like this...
> 
> QUOTE=waiwera;969463]Well I 'want' him all day every day but the last time time I 'needed' him was last weekend...
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE]

I think waiwera is on the money. It's about time spent and keeping the fires going. 

We made time to touch so now it's second nature. We made time to talk so now it's second nature. 

For my husband and I it dosent go away. We are always touching and kissing and hugging. 

We are like teenagers also, like SA and others. I'm always all over him. I want him and need him all the time. It's second nature. 

To me it's always been a constant.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

About a year and a half ago....


----------



## HereWithoutYou (Jul 26, 2012)

ALL THE TIME. Long distance sucks!


----------



## Anomnom (Jun 25, 2012)

Does this thread depress anyone else? I mean it's great that all of you have that, it's wonderful. I have never felt that way about my husband..pretty sad, should've seen the signs.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

questionme2 - only time my sex drive has been low was when we had babies/toddlers. I found young babies all-consuming both physically and mentally.

My H has always made me feel sexy and adored. He makes sex funtime... 
Our sex life has stayed strong even through times when we were/are dealing with honesty/trust issues.

Not sure why our sex life has continued through all of it...when others with less 'issues' lose their drive.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Anom - yes...depresses me too. Big time. 
There was a time when I used to crave my wifes touch...I used to love giving her oral....but over time it dawned on me that she never really responded. It was as if she was simply 'letting' me do it.

I asked her if she ever had 'that' feeling that she really really wanted me physically... She thought about it for a bit then said 'No, I don't think so'.

She knows that I wake up every morning with an erection...I've told her that I would love it if one morning she just snuggled up to be and started carressing it. She's never done it.

I've given up...she clearly isnt interested in sex (with me or anyone) so I have given up trying to be intimate with her. If I want to have sex with a non responsive sack of potatoes, I'll buy a sack of potatoes!

So yes Anom, this thread (as do others) depress me and make me feel very jealous.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

7737 said:


> Anom - yes...depresses me too. Big time.
> There was a time when I used to crave my wifes touch...I used to love giving her oral....but over time it dawned on me that she never really responded. It was as if she was simply 'letting' me do it.
> 
> I asked her if she ever had 'that' feeling that she really really wanted me physically... She thought about it for a bit then said 'No, I don't think so'.
> ...


Why do you stay 7737 - kids? It seems THIS is the #1 reason High Drivers stay & sacrifice their own lives ~ happiness. I feel soooo freaking bad for some of these situations, If I had a chance, I'd SHAKE all of your wives!! 

A wife who does this consistently -if you treat her well, if you have been a faithful honest caring husband in spite of this pain, putting yourself out there to meet her love languages -with enthusiasm......she is scum at the bottom of the barrel. 

At the very least, she ought to allow you an open marriage if she wants to be so callous, cold, frigid and pitisome in this area....I have zero sympathy for a spouse like that...even if you found yourself with another. She brought it on!

I have a friend who feels nothing...she just doesn't need it, her husband is wonderul, a sight better person than she is (known them since High school), she told me once he wanted to have sex, she denied him , said back to him "I just don't FEEL like it" and he cried in front of her... I said to her face..."If I was him, I would leave you"!! 

She didn't get mad at me, but seriously, :wtf:

Have you seen this thread >> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-ma...oveling-working-overtime-sex-your-spouse.html


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Simply......Yes because of the children (13 and 10yrs). I believe it is very important that children are brought up in a stable family unit.

My family 'unit' is stable....I do not fight or argue with my wife any more than any other couple do. However, there is virtually no intimacy between us. Maybe once a month at best....and then its 'duty sex' as far as she is concerned. There is no real passion, no ripping off of clothes, no moaning, no desperation etc...its 'missionary' sex.

She is simply not interested in sex...and because its not a program that is 'running in the background' it never crosses her mind that I might like it.
I'm certainly not the only husband in the same position!

20 years ago I used to smoke, I gave up....and because I havent smoked in so long it no longer bothers me.
Same with sex. My wife has, in effect, emotionally castrated me...I am a psychological eunuch.

I hope that when the children are old enough to understand or have 'flown the nest' and no longer 'need' a together Mum & Dad, that my testicles, testosterone, desire for sex etc will return.

Please God....


----------



## lifeisnotsogood (Jun 11, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago, I had this emotional need to be with her. I told her that and she rejected me anyway. Talk about a self esteem crusher.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

Every freaking day. My husband is gone a month and home a month. When he's gone it's torture. When he's home I wish we could stay locked up in our house and just go non stop. Often times when he comes home his parents immediately (ok and mine too sometimes) "book us" for lunch/dinner/visit at their home/some event or party. Since he's a only home a month there is only so much time we can put them off (this goes for friends too). He tries to make everyone happy at the same time (which doesn't work) but I have a line that I often use that I think makes him "get it" in some small way....."babe, when you were a teenage boy did you ever think that one day you would have a wife with blonde hair, blue eyes, big boobs who is younger than you and is begging you to bang her....and you would tell her, 'well, I really need to see my mom and dad,' did you ever think that?" he winces at this everytime! Haha


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

7737 said:


> Anom - yes...depresses me too. Big time.
> There was a time when I used to crave my wifes touch...I used to love giving her oral....but over time it dawned on me that she never really responded. It was as if she was simply 'letting' me do it.
> 
> I asked her if she ever had 'that' feeling that she really really wanted me physically... She thought about it for a bit then said 'No, I don't think so'.
> ...


It's starting to depress me too. The reason I started this thread is because this topic came up and my fiancee said there has been plenty of times she's wanted me, but hasn't 'needed' me in over four years. That one stung.



SimplyAmorous said:


> I have a friend who feels nothing...she just doesn't need it, her husband is wonderul, a sight better person than she is (known them since High school), she told me once he wanted to have sex, she denied him , said back to him "I just don't FEEL like it" and he cried in front of her... I said to her face..."If I was him, I would leave you"!!
> 
> She didn't get mad at me, but seriously, :wtf:


Seriously, if I had a nickel for each time in my life I have heard 'I don't feel like it' I'd be able to go on one very nice and long vacation. The worst is when they say that, only to turn around and go back to watching TV or playing on the computer or some other activity which could easily be put off to enjoy some alone time with you.



7737 said:


> I hope that when the children are old enough to understand or have 'flown the nest' and no longer 'need' a together Mum & Dad, that my testicles, testosterone, desire for sex etc will return.
> 
> Please God....


Do you plan on leaving after the kids leave the house?



missymrs80 said:


> He tries to much everyone happy at the same time which doesn't work but I have a line that I often use that I think makes him "get it" in some small way....."babe, when you were a teenage boy did you ever think that one day you would have a wife with blonde hair, blue eyes, big boobs who is younger than you and is begging you to bang her....and you would tell her, 'well, I really need to see my mom and dad,' did you ever think that?" he winces at this everytime! Haha


I wish my finacee had that attitude. That is simply fantastic, and I'm glad your husband see's it and appreciates it. 

I wish my fiancee would say "Please, I need you to bang me" once, nevermind having a full on, month-long bang me-fest until I walk like a bow-legged cowboy.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

kingsfan said:


> Does that mean you don't have sex anymore at all?
> 
> If so, think back to when you were having 'regular sex'. How often then did your husband make you 'need' him on a physical level?
> 
> Also, if your sex life is gone now for those reasons, I'm truly, trult sorry to hear that. I hope you have found a great way to cope with that.


We do have sex, but not like we used to due to major health issues - he had a TBI, stroke and other problems and has loss of sensation and ED. Even the pills don't help sometimes. 

When we are intimate, we have moved onto other things besides intercourse--but I'd be lying if I said I didn't miss it - but it's not his fault. 

But we continue to work on it, while the physical is a problem for him, the mental doesn't help (constant failure, fear of constant failure, rinse-repeat).


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

questionme2 said:


> Have you who responded to this .. ALWAYS felt this way about your partner? I used to be this way, but it's gone... For a number of reasons. But I wonder what the common thread is.. In relationships like this...
> 
> QUOTE=waiwera;969463]Well I 'want' him all day every day but the last time time I 'needed' him was last weekend...
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE]

ALWAYS - it's been this way since he first touched me almost 29years ago. Can't explain it - but he just turns me on and easily so. One of the reasons I've never ever been able to consider walking away with all the issues and physical problems--I've never had anyone prior to him affect me in this way. That's why I believe that I was meant to be with him - good and bad included.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

kingsfan said:


> It's starting to depress me too. The reason I started this thread is because this topic came up and my fiancee said there has been plenty of times she's wanted me, but hasn't 'needed' me in over four years. That one stung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been turned down by my husband. I used to take it personally but then FINALLY realized that he wants have have sex, but either isn't feeling well or can't muster to get it up due to health issues. I have to keep reminding myself that he IS NOT the same man and does have real issues--put on top of that the 15 medications he takes a day and I guess I could understand why he's not 'at the ready' when I am.

But, I have NEVER in 29 years ever turned him down if and when he approached me. I would always stop what I was doing. I remember once, before the first stroke in 1998, we were at home on the weekend with the kids and got horny so we both headed to the bedroom. He was expertly doing oral on me when our daughter just walked in the room. THAT was one embarrasing moment. But one that I miss. No kids now, but that hasn't happened in a while and there's no one to catch us this time.

BUT, I will say this - why in the world would you deliberately marry someone who is already turning you down and is not making an effort for a regular and adventurous sex life BEFORE the marriage. Normally it's the bait and switch. Give it all to you before, then stop after the marriage. If you think it's bad now, once you get married you're in trouble. 

If I was you and this is that important to you - I would seriously reconsider marrying this woman. She is already showing you that your needs are not important to her. Shame on her!


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Kingsfan.....if my wife continues the way she is now, yes I will leave when the children leave. There will be no point in staying in a marriage where the only 'cement' is the children.

I don't WANT to leave....I want to bond with my wife, I want to show her I love her....I want to show her I love her in 'man language' more than once a month (at most) and I want her to atleast understand that I want to makelove to/with her atleast once a week.

But if she can't/won't change and atleast meet me half way I WILL leave and seek happiness elsewhere.

I'm not a total mug!

Edited to add;....Its not just about sex either, though that is a fairly large part of it....its the being a team, pulling your weight. 
Marriage is like a company....it need 'managing'. We each have our set of responsibilities to make the 'company' successful.

The wife does the shopping, the husband makes sure the bills are paid
The wife collects the children, the husband takes them to Judo
The wife cooks the dinner, the husband washes up
etc

All the roles are interchangeable but we each have our responsibilities and duties to make 'it' work.

If my wife gets stopped by the police because I forgot to renew her insurance then she has every right to be pi$$ed off with me.....If I open the fridge to get some milk for my coffee and there is no milk in the fridge because she 'forgot' or was too busy watching TV then I too have the right to get pi$$ed off.

Having no milk to go in my coffee happens far too often...because my wife doesn't do her 'bit'.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

kingsfan said:


> And I mean 'needed' him or her in the sense that you just had to have them. Not on an emotional level (at least not dominantly) but rather on a physical level, where you couldn't wait to pound them through the mattress/floor/car/whatever.


Whenever she actually bothers to give me a good tease
Had to spell it out for her over the years but oh well, things are good now


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

7737 said:


> Kingsfan.....if my wife continues the way she is now, yes I will leave when the children leave. There will be no point in staying in a marriage where the only 'cement' is the children.
> 
> I don't WANT to leave....I want to bond with my wife, I want to show her I love her....I want to show her I love her in 'man language' more than once a month (at most) and I want her to atleast understand that I want to makelove to/with her atleast once a week.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you believe a healthy marriage means you each give 100% to each/the marriage and you care about your marriage and have concerns that you both aren't giving 100%...and that you want to figure out with her how to get things back on track. And you want to know what your wife needs from you (now I'm putting words in your mouth). Tell her this! Be a man take control and let her know you are going to lead her towards a healthier marriage....and in time she will be giving more. The less you meet her emotional needs, the less sex you get, the less sex you get, the less you meet her emotional needs. Break the cycle...do a new dance. If you don't then nothing will change.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> Sounds like you believe a healthy marriage means you each give 100% to each/the marriage and you care about your marriage and have concerns that you both aren't giving 100%...and that you want to figure out with her how to get things back on track. And you want to know what your wife needs from you (now I'm putting words in your mouth). Tell her this! Be a man take control and let her know you are going to lead her towards a healthier marriage....and in time she will be giving more. The less you meet her emotional needs, the less sex you get, the less sex you get, the less you meet her emotional needs. Break the cycle...do a new dance. If you don't then nothing will change.


Also 7737, marriage is a "people growing machine." it's a vehicle in which we are forced to either grow or get out...it forces us to learn that there are aspects of ourselves that aren't healthy and need changing.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

Though i think about sex with my husband everyday, the last time i really needed and craved him was about 6 months ago. We were driving home from the movies and suddenly it starts pouring outside. Raining so hard that the car was being pulled, you could barely see anything out of the windows, some cars had clearly been flooded out. My husband and i were about 15 mins from home but it took us about 30 mins to get there. I don't know why but seeing him maneuver through that rain, reaching over to rub my thigh every now and then, it turned me o so much. As soon as we got home i was all over him and we didn't even make it out of the car for 20 mins since i spent that time sucking him to completion. Then we went inside because i needed for him to give me an O with his mouth and d**k.


----------



## Jimbob82 (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice story! ^

Mine was last sunday, the kids were still asleep, and would remain so for some time. My partner had rolled onto her back in her sleep, and her top had come down, unleashing her big boobs. Her knickers were to one side aswell, in the motion of movement. God I don't think I've ever been harder in my life. 

Alas, she is poorly with a stomach complaint right now, and has almost zero libido. When I touch her, she winces, so I ended up 'holding the thought of her' and masturbating later that morning..


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

kingsfan said:


> And I mean 'needed' him or her in the sense that you just had to have them. Not on an emotional level (at least not dominantly) but rather on a physical level, where you couldn't wait to pound them through the mattress/floor/car/whatever.


Right now. Yesterday was our third anniversary. After dinner we watched the Olympics and then fell asleep. So, it's overdue.


----------



## Cookie99 (May 21, 2012)

Two days ago.


----------



## Eagle441977 (May 7, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> And I mean 'needed' him or her in the sense that you just had to have them. Not on an emotional level (at least not dominantly) but rather on a physical level, where you couldn't wait to pound them through the mattress/floor/car/whatever.


Last night.... Our anniversary. We have been on a roll here this summer....Like nearly every night. It has been awesome. But for two or three days prior to last night we hadnt made love. So last night esp since it was our anniversary... And because of the 3 day 'dry spell' we were both pretty hot for each other. Oh yeah I had to have her this morning too. I woke her up and confidently went about making love to her.... Not a morning quickie...it was 'pounding thru the matress' sex....She seemed to enjoy it too...
Ive been smiling all day at work too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Eagle441977 said:


> Last night.... Our anniversary. We have been on a roll here this summer....Like nearly every night. It has been awesome. But for two or three days prior to last night we hadnt made love. So last night esp since it was our anniversary... And because of the 3 day 'dry spell' we were both pretty hot for each other. Oh yeah I had to have her this morning too. I woke her up and confidently went about making love to her.... Not a morning quickie...it was 'pounding thru the matress' sex....She seemed to enjoy it too...
> Ive been smiling all day at work too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My husband and I celebrated our anniversary yesterday too!


----------



## Eagle441977 (May 7, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> My husband and I celebrated our anniversary yesterday too!


Happy anniversary!! It has been 19 for me and my lovely bride. (21 years together)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Never?


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Eagle441977 said:


> Happy anniversary!! It has been 19 for me and my lovely bride. (21 years together)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's awesome! It's been three for us.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

Before you repair something you have to;

1) see than its 'broke'
2) want to repair it

If someone doesn't accept that something is 'broke' then they won't even think about repairing it, because for them it isnt broken.

If you shut a tap (sorry, 'faucet' to the Americans here!!) tight yet it still drips then most will think there is something wrong and repair it.
But what if you think a dripping tap is perfectly normal?..... even if someone tells you its not?

Same with marriage....if one party doesn't/won't or can't see there are things that are broken and need repairing....???


----------



## Just'me (Aug 3, 2012)

it was last night, but in general i need him everyday


----------



## Hogfan (Jun 14, 2012)

Between semesters (summertime) I need him all the time. Sadly school starts back in a week.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

right now!!!!!!!

But Im at work crapppp!


----------

